# i can't get my humidity right in the incubator



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have a brinsea 190 cabinet incubator. I have ( I bought used and the guy just had a milk jug with water he used for humidity) the humidity digital pump that goes with it. I've cleared the water in the line and set the humidity for 45%. I put a hygrometer (the cheap petco kind) in also and had a 15% variance from what the pump said. So I found another hygrometer (digital) that I put in and it is correct with the cheap one. So I adjusted the pump so it would match up (theoretically ) with the accurate meter. I can't get it to stay. I added water in the tray to bring it up, it went to high (60%) so i opened the vents a little more and it dropped to low as soon as the water i added to the tray was empty. I kept trying to level it out, and it was dropping from 20% -60%. So I added a water source with (the milk jug like he used) the hose dripping into the water tray. I still can't get it to the right %. I only put a few ducks eggs in for now (so they'll probably not be any good) but I'm trying to get it settled before I add the chicken eggs. 
Anyone have any ideas??


----------

